# How to make a lap kitty



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

Step 1: Shamelessly feed them wet food in the kitchen while you eat dinner.
Step 2: Sit in the one chair they love.
Step 3: Offer to let them sit in your lap when you want to sit down.
Step 4: Give them lots of gentle little scratches and pats, coo over them, and make yourself a soft warm bed.

After 2 months and lots of love, both our kitties have turned into the most precious affectionate companions. My dad went into the hospital the other day for an outpatient procedure. When he came home and settled in the recliner, Bella just had to join him:










Cricket has her own routine. After dinner and playtime, she comes back to the kitchen and meows. Her message is clear: "Pick me up papa human". He does and then she cuddles with him as long as he sits there. Last night she cuddled all the way through dessert.


















It's rubbing off on the rest of us too. My sister stayed overnight and both kitties came over for a lap cuddle.

We're leaving on a trip this weekend. I really hate to leave my sweeties, especially now that they are so affectionate. So I have a neighbor friend coming over twice a day to check on the girls. She came over today to feed them dinner. At first they weren't sure who was this new person feeding them, but their tails were held high the whole time and they sniffed her all over. Bella even came over for a little petting. I'm guessing by this time next week they'll be crawling into her lap.

I just hope they don't forget us while we're gone. We're away for 3 weeks. (And yes I debated exactly what to do with them. I would've sent them to my sister's but she has a senior cat who isn't used to others. Boarding them is too much like sending them to the shelter. I finally decided it's better to keep them in their home together and have my neighbor keep them company.)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so nice.  My father was very strict, but if a cat fell asleep on his lap, he didn't move.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup! The best way to get cuddle-cats is to convince them your lap is the best seat in the house, using any and every delightful lure you can think of to get them there! 
We can't sit anywhere (_office, couch, recliner, beds or floor when I fold clothes_) without kitties mobbing us. Movie-nights are the best!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The girls sure love their Pappa Human :luv .

When my ex in-laws would go on vacations my son would go over at least once a day to play with their cat, Callie. he would play with her, feed her, scoop the litterbox. All the things needed to make her feel loved. Other than Callie yelling at the in-laws when they came home there were never any other problems. I don't think that you will have any problems while you are gone.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That picture of your Dad is so sweet! They were both better off because of the presence of the other one.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for this! Cute pics!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, cats are like little heating pads that you don't have to plug in. Good for the circulation
My doctor told me that they only lower your BP while you're petting them though 
so it's best not to stop.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

Leazie said:


> The girls sure love their Pappa Human :luv .
> 
> When my ex in-laws would go on vacations my son would go over at least once a day to play with their cat, Callie. he would play with her, feed her, scoop the litterbox. All the things needed to make her feel loved. Other than Callie yelling at the in-laws when they came home there were never any other problems. I don't think that you will have any problems while you are gone.


Thanks. I am worrying about my sweet girls and feeling a bit guilty leaving them. (Heck I feel guilty if their dinner is late.) My neighbor plans to visit twice a day. In the morning to freshen their water, litter and dry food supply (they free range throughout the day); and in the evening to play and give them dinner (I feed wet food at night). I expect their schedule will change some when we're not around 24/7. Our old kitty Peppermint slept and hid a lot. She also conserved her food. She was not bonded with anyone else. My Sis and BIL nicknamed her the "Ghost cat" because she pretty much never came out when they were around. But these girls are soooo social. I don't want them to lose that.

I don't mind getting yelled at when we return. I always take a few down days to recover from my travels anyway. I can happily lavish them with affection.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Adorable pics and kitties.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

great pics lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

the picture of contentment. How sweet!


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

They are soooo not making it easy for me to leave town today.

This is how my girls spent the night. Right beside me all cute and cuddly.










Their food cupboard is stocked. My neighbor will be over this evening for dinnertime. We leave for the train at 11am. Just when the girls settled down for their afternoon nap. My brother-in-law and cousin are both planning on stopping by while we're out of town. And they'll have visits twice a day from my neighbor who loves cats. But I really hate to leave these little guys. I'm so afraid I'll come back to find them fighting or hating us. I want my cuddle bunnies!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Awww that's SO sweet! They look so content! I'm sure they'll really miss ya!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Every time we have returned from a trip away from home, our kitties have MOBBED us! They had missed us so much and were so happy we were home, they didn't even think to consider being peeved at us, they just mobbed us with loves. Husband and I have given up returning and unloading the car. Now, we get home and go in the house first-thing and sit on the floor, calling all the kitties to us for 10-15min of loves, hugging and petting before we get up to bring in the luggage.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Another good way seems to be to have a lap top in your lap. She'll be all over you then :|


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Every time we have returned from a trip away from home, our kitties have MOBBED us! They had missed us so much and were so happy we were home, they didn't even think to consider being peeved at us, they just mobbed us with loves. Husband and I have given up returning and unloading the car. Now, we get home and go in the house first-thing and sit on the floor, calling all the kitties to us for 10-15min of loves, hugging and petting before we get up to bring in the luggage.


I jsut checked with my neighbor. Bella and Cricket are really warming up to her now. They come over for cuddles.

I had left my TV to go on at night for a few hours. Just enough so they hear familiar sounds without it being too distracting. Other than that, it sounds like they are faring well. I'm glad we adopted the pair and they are so attached to each other. Also glad my neighbor is available. I trust her.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderful news! Now you and your Dad can really relax and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

So glad to hear it! I'm sure they miss you too but it sounds like they're doing fine... good to know you have someone you trust so much to watch them.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I do miss my cuties. I'm in DisneyWorld right now. Saw a lady go by today with Toto in a basket (I swear that's what the dog looked like) in his "therapy animal" uniform. I asked my dad if we couldn't train our kitties to be therapy cats then they could come with us.

I know. Cats are not good travel companions. I can dream though.


----------

